# Lingenfelter supercharger+cam setup



## TJHPFreak (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone have the Ligenfelter supercharger kit? The site claims 600hp and 550 ft/lb..i assume thats at the crank. Also i assume that the cam they have will add more power too. Just curious if anyone is running this system or has any input this kit.

Thanks,


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I saw this setup on the car they brought to GTOAA nationals in 2007. At that time the price was about $13k. I believe it is hp at the crank.

I would go with the Magnasun 122 SC and Comp cam and save some money. With this setup and a good tune you will be at or near 600 rwhp.

I have a maggie 112 HH and no cam with 525 rwhp and 540 rwtq. If you are near Maryland, I can recommend a shop to use.


----------



## TJHPFreak (Nov 18, 2008)

What is the best cam to use with that magnusun 122 supercharger?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what is the diff in the 112 and the 122 S/C?


----------



## rcomo (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry for the hijack of this thread!

I want to sell something but before I do so I will read the forum rules on selling items and then post the sale in the appropriate forum (*2004 - 2006 GTO parts for sale*). If I don't follow the rules I understand that my thread will get deleted and I will possibly get banned. Stay tune and I apologize again for highjacking this thread.

*Editted by Moderator 6QTS11OZ*


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

rcomo said:


> I am a new member and i have a new set of 20" wheels for the 2004-2006 gto. When i say new these have never touched the ground. anyway for more info or pics reach me by email or 281-330-3408 .I want 750.00 for the set again they are still in the box


Have you read any rules on ANY forum?

EDIT: Wasn't trying to be a dick. But looking back I kinda should have picked better words. Public apology.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

BastropGTO said:


> Have you read any rules on ANY forum?


I don't think he has. That's why I changed his post.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

rcomo said:


> Sorry for the hijack of this thread!
> 
> I want to sell something but before I do so I will read the forum rules on selling items and then post the sale in the appropriate forum (*2004 - 2006 GTO parts for sale*). If I don't follow the rules I understand that my thread will get deleted and I will possibly get banned. Stay tune and I apologize again for highjacking this thread.
> 
> *Editted by Moderator 6QTS11OZ*


LOL I love these.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The diff between 112 and 122 SC is 10 cc's of power and a larger pulley. The 122 is also stamped with 122 on the side of the blower. They look the same at a glance. As far as the best cam, depends on type of driving you plan to do. Best to check with whomever is going to do the work or tech rep from the seller.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> I have a maggie 112 HH and no cam with 525 rwhp and 540 rwtq. If you are near Maryland, I can recommend a shop to use.


u "Lucky Dog" ... lol.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> what is the diff in the 112 and the 122 S/C?


It is the amount of air the supercharger moves in a rotation. The 112 S/C moves 112cc of air per rotation the 122 is a larger supercharger with longer lobes moves 122cc of air per rotation.


----------

